# How many days past transfer did you get your BFP?



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I'm 6dp5dt frozen embryo transfer. I Really want to test but don't want to get a false negative. Would love to hear how many days past transfer it was before you got a BFP!

Thank you 

Xxx


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

This might help you...although I have read that some ladies test from 5dp5dt and get a positive, I know I'm not feeling ready to see a BFN until I really have too...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Bax. That's my feeling too!x


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi there,
I managed to wait until day 9 after 5dt! It was a faint positive so perhaps you are too early?  I feel your frustration! !!! It is so hard not to test.  Best of luck xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Lily! I had planned to wait until 9dp5dt. It's so hard!  

xxx


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

I tested 6dp4dt in the pm I wanted to see a negative so I was mentally prepared for otd! I was very surprised when I got a bfp did my first beta at 10dp4dt and hcg was 121 so it would have been pretty low when I first tested (i used first response) best of luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to early test but it used to really upset me... I try not to now.

I am effectively going to early test this cycle as I intend on testing the day before I'm supposed to only because I don't want to be in pieces at University on the Monday.

If you want to do it, go for it. Just remember though the negative will mean nothing if you get one!!

Good luck hunni

xxxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi im a serial tester and started tested day 4p5dt which was negative however from.day 5dp5dt i tested positive and am now 7w3d pregnant. I wish u luck xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Day 7, but very, very faint.

X


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I tested 6dp5dt and got a positive, I tested everyday after til otd to watch the lines get darker. I was planning on waiting til otd as I'd tested early on my fresh cycle and got nothing but bfns. I guess because I felt different and it was natural fet that made me more curious to know


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for all your replies! I'm still holding out as I can't face a BFN. Still, only 3 days to wait til 9dp5dt!xx


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

I got bfp on 7dp5dt with my lc (fresh) and bfp on 6dp5dt with my lc (fet), I didn't test earlier than that, so don't know when it would have shown first. Good luck x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

On my fresh ICSI cycle I got a faint positive on clearblue at 8dp5dt. With my second FET I got a strong positive with First Response Early Result (FRER) at 6dp5dt. With my third FET just gone, I got a negative at 7dp5dt, then a very very faint positive at 8dp5dt. So it can vary so much each time in the same woman! I would recommend using FRER and wait until at least 7dp5dt =)


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

I tested 15dp3dt.  That seems like a ridiculously long time to wait in comparison to everyone elses experience but that was the date we were told to test.  Like you, i couldnt face a bfn before i had to, having experienced that on our first cycle, and it seriously messed with my mind and made the actual bfn all the more distressing.  It was tough waiting but at least the bfp came up quickly with a nice dark line so there was no mistaking it!! Xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Wow Mrs SS30 that is a long wait! But I guess it rules out chemicals at that stage and like you say the line was then nice and dark.

I actually got a BFP yesterday, which was 8.5 days past 5dt when I did it. It was faint thiugh so I don't think I would have got one any earlier. OTD a is wednesday but want to test again to see if it's getting darker xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats on the positive! Sounds like you've had a later implanter this time like me    I hope that line is lovely and dark for you on Wednesday xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Melissa mummy! It is nerve racking as I've had a chemical. FC a the line gets darker! X


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

My last FET ended in a chemical too, so when I tested negative at 7dp5dt I really thought I was out. Then when I got the faint positive at 8dp5dt I was convinced it would be another chemical - I was convinced baby wasn't growing quick enough as embie was fully hatched before ET, so technically should have implanted straight away and given me an early positive. But all was fine at 7 and 9 week scans, and now 11 weeks today! I gave my lazy embie a telling off for making me worry early on!   xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Melissamummy. Did another test this morning, but later in the day than yesterday's, (9am compared with yesterday's which was first wee at 5.30am) and the line is the same. It's clear enough, but not dark. Trying not to worry as I know it can take a couple of days to double, and at least it wasn't lighter!

Xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

After my faint positive, tested every couple of days and the line was still not much darker so I thought it wasn't progressing. Just goes to show that the line darkness doesn't always mean something isn't right   xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Phew good to know  . It was the indicator of my chemical last time but glad it isn't always the case xx


----------

